# How do you split ! Egg?????



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

When your cutting a recipe in half
how do you split 1 egg???????????


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I whisk it up and eyeball it in half.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

me too. Or sometimes i just use the yolk, depending on the recipe (yeah, i know it;s different, but whites make cakes, breads, etc dry, and yolks make them moist).


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It depends on what you're baking. But most recipes aren't nearly as critical to amount as you think they are. If they were, the difference between a medium egg and an XL would destroy baking for everyone. But it doesn't.

My general advice is not to take too many measurements too seriously -- a rookie mistake. Everything, even in baking, is approximate. Recipes are created with pinches, handfuls and scoopfuls -- then precise equivalents are guessed. Weights are converted to approximate volumes, and vice versa; metric to _avoirdupois_, and so on. (Side note: _avoirdupois_ is a "weight of peas.")

Me? I'd just use the whole egg and the heck with it. That said, both methods offered (take the half you want, or beat it and eyeball it) seem good to me. Sid and Iz are both better bakers than I'll ever be.

BDL


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I get this question all the time from students. best to whisk and use half by weight.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

hmmmmmmm
I like that one !
THANKS!


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Question to the chef:
where on earth are your students getting recipes for fractional eggs? If I saw a mass market cookbook calling for, say 2 1/2 eggs, I would relegate that book to the kindling pile.
Are they coming from professional recipes calling for an odd # of eggs, or what?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Well Jerry, when a recipe calls for 5 eggs and the user wants to divide it by half, they question how to halve the egg. 

I would like to see all recipes measure by weight for eggs. Most formulas do this, recipes do not.


----------



## madbakerwoman (Jul 14, 2008)

I never obsess over my measurments and things always turn out fine. In your situation, I always just use the smallest egg I can find and use that. It always works alright for me.


----------



## nathanp (Aug 15, 2008)

That's what I do. A large egg should be 50g without the shell.


----------

